# The Cat's Out Of The Bag...



## Andrew (15/2/05)

This will be a fairly long ramble, so relax, and have a home brew.

In Thursdays copy of the Victor Harbor Times newspaper there will (should) appear a category 3 notice on the construction of a new brewery in what was originally the railway goods shed at the wharf in the River Port of Goolwa tourism precinct. As the DAC has ruled that it is non-compliant (a light industrial venture in a specialist tourism zone), it is inviting public comment on the project. The Development Application proposes a 20 hl microbrewery and bottling plant producing initially around 30,000 litres of beer in its first year.

To quote from the original plans sent to council
The Goolwa Wharf Precinct provides the ideal location for a microbrewery complex with unique, high quality hand crafted beers available for tasting in a warm friendly atmosphere. A relaxed ambience would be reflected through the charm and character of a building tastefully decorated to combine the local vernacular style architecture of a working river-port with the bold contemporary elements of a gleaming microbrewery. Customers would be able to take tours, try product tastings, or purchase packaged beer and associated souvenirs while watching the beer they are sampling being produced. The microbrewery concept is one that offers a high-profile combination of tourist destination and manufacturing business well suited to the Wharf Precinct, while adding value to the future potential of the site. 
And,
The Railway Goods Shed, a building of some 520 square metres of floor space physically dominates the Precinct. The Shed is 31.7metres long by 15.3 Metres wide, and 9.3metres tall at the peak of the roof. Its use as a brewery ensures that the Railway Goods Shed gains the specific restoration and maintenance attention it deserves without extensive modifications. It would assist in protecting and enhancing the colonial and cultural heritage of the precinct, and ensure a living history is presented through to the present day. It is envisaged the internal refitting of this building will create a showpiece featuring natural lighting, high ceilings and the preservation of its original wooden floor and usable railway sideline into the building. Brewery operations prominently displayed in the brew house would be dramatic testimony that fine ales are brewed on premise. As a 7-day tourist destination visitors would be able to view a full all-grain mash brewery in operation, sample and purchase products and take guided tours of the operation, whilst learning more about the importance of the river port of Goolwa in the rural history of inland Australia.

Ahhhhh nothing like a bit of spin-doctor work, a bit of a strength of mine you might say.  

The Alexandrina council will spend several hundreds of thousands of dollars (a lot of it has been obtained from state heritage funding) in stripping and re-cladding the entire building, and fitting all the lights and wiring for emergency exits, fire-fighting equipment etc. They are also constructing a large outdoor platform/deck area attached to the north side of the building, and wheelchair access ramp facilities.

The building is heritage listed, so constructing toilets in it would be a major bureaucratic headache. Fortunately, it just so happens (absolute coincidence really, trust me) that the council is currently spending around $145,000 on building new toilet facilities less than 20 metres from the front door of the hopefully soon to be new brewery. It is hoped the restoration and additional construction work will start soon after the Wooden Boat Festival weekend in March, and be completed in August or September.

The Encounter Bay Brewing Company Pty Ltd will be responsible for constructing/installing and operating what will be known as the Steam Exchange Brewery into this shed.


Whats that got to do with me? 


Well..I own the company.


So a homebrewer is going to attempt to go pro? Yahooo! :beer: 

Well.yes, but not quite.  

To be honest this project began long before I actually got back into home-brewing.

On this project I am using a range of people with the right experience. Ill be bringing in a pro to deal with the brewing sector of the business, Who? He can tell you when it suits him. Ill be his asssistant, when needed, allowing me to spend most of my time on the very necessary but far less pleasant array of other operating factors, business structures, marketing and sales etc, the list is endless.

This forum has helped me to rapidly acquire a massive amount of knowledge in a relatively short space of time, which will allow me to better communicate with and understand what the brewer wants.

Knowledge generously given by all of the active posters on this forum.

Many, many, thanks to all of you. May your yeast never mutate and your head be plentiful. :lol: 

If youre interested, Ill keep you posted as things unfold.

Cheers!


----------



## jgriffin (15/2/05)

God i'm jealous.


----------



## Asher (15/2/05)

Absolutely.... I'd love to hear the tales (goos & bad) along the construction road...

Good luck (toast to you)

Asher for now


----------



## GMK (15/2/05)

OK....

I hope it will be congratulations when it is all thru Council... :beer: 

Some Questions

A) How much are Shares...

B) Do X amount of Shares come with "Brewing for a Day" rights... :super: 

C) Since we as a forum have helped so much - AHB Discount should apply :chug: 

D) Have u done the company logo yet....(can we fight "Hopping Mad" in there somewhere.

E) What number and type of beers are u going to produce.....

F) As Big Kev said - I'm EXITED!!!!


----------



## dane (15/2/05)

Andrew said:


> This forum has helped me to rapidly acquire a massive amount of knowledge in a relatively short space of time, which will allow me to better communicate with and understand what the brewer wants.
> 
> Knowledge generously given by all of the active posters on this forum.
> 
> ...



Hopefully I'll get some share options.

We should organise an official sponship deal  

Keep us posted!


----------



## BigAl (15/2/05)

Its absolutely brilliant to hear about news like that. :beer: 
Look forward to visiting your brewery once its all up and running.
An AHB annual get together venue maybe......

Cheers


----------



## big d (15/2/05)

best of luck with the venture andrew hope all goes well.do keep the forum members up to date on your progress.

cheers
big d


----------



## Batz (15/2/05)

I used to play in that shed when they shunted trains in there

Goolwa was a second home for me , all my relations lived there , I would love to see the old shed a micro

All the best Andrew

I was back there in Sept. , but may never visit it again  

Batz


----------



## Tony M (15/2/05)

Glad we were able to help. Just a pint or two if we ever venture east will surely make us squits!
Good Luck!


----------



## dicko (15/2/05)

A big congratulations Andrew.

We need more of this in SA.
Do you know anyone who wants to build a microbrewery on the Eyre Peninsula  
I can only hope!

Cheers and good luck


----------



## Doc (15/2/05)

Fanastic Andrew.
Wishing you all the best.
Maybe through your postings of the projects progress we can get an AHB case study of going from home brewing and a hobby to a successful business.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## johnno (15/2/05)

Nice one Andrew,
You do realize you have made us all insanley jealous.
All the best in your venture.

cheers
johnno :chug:


----------



## Wreck (15/2/05)

All the best! Looking forward to hearing how it develops.


----------



## Goat (15/2/05)

Great stuff - good luck with it Andrew. And yes - keep us posted on the your progress.... 

( can Dane set up a Blog & Webcam for it on AHB ? )


----------



## Jazman (15/2/05)

Hope it all goes well as we need more goood micro here plus if you want a good deal on roofing products ,sheds ect for the building rainwater goods and old heritage style let me know as me work supplies at a good price or give the fielders a ring and see what we can do... and dont use the river murrays water for the beer


----------



## Boots (15/2/05)

Great stuff Andrew, all the best mate. You can count on Goolwa soon becoming my favourite sunday drive B) --- along with Hahndorf  

I'm sure the local brewing community will be straight down there / in the bottle shops giving their support - I know I will be.

If you get the time, keep us all informed how you're going, it'd be great to hear.

Cheers :beer:


----------



## wee stu (15/2/05)

yew bewdy Andrew,

seriously - awrabest, lang may yir lum reek!


----------



## Andrew (15/2/05)

Thanks for the support, much appreciated!

I't'll be a while yet, but looking forward to meeting a lot more of you in person (how many of us are there on this forum now?).
And shouting you a beer, of course!

Cheers


----------



## roach (15/2/05)

GMK said:


> F) ..... I'm EXITED



Ken,
You haven;t left have you you ken  h34r: 


Andrew,

Top stuff mate. Here I thought one day I would drop into your mini micro at Middleton to see the water cooled work of art(i see that was the pilot plant for the real deal :blink: :blink: ), and it you have leapt to the micro world.

Best of luck with it and If you get a spare micro second to spare, would be keen to hear of the progress and see some work in progress pics.

Well done - the journey has begun. 

Cheers
Roach


----------



## Boots (15/2/05)

And can the mystery brewer please put their hand up??????

:unsure:


----------



## Ross (15/2/05)

All the very best Andrew... Look forward to hearing of your successes & the sister micro opening in Brizzy  .... well one day, hey....


----------



## JasonY (15/2/05)

Great stuff Andrew hope it all goes well, if I make it to that side of the country I will be sure to pop in for a drink or 3 :beer: 

I will be standing by to help out when you expand into the west.


----------



## Doc (16/2/05)

Andrew,

When will you be ready for recipe suggestions ? :lol: 
Arrogant Bastard clones, Imperial Vanilla Bourbon Porters, Imperial Pilsners .......... :lol:

Doc


----------



## GMK (16/2/05)

i saw a recipe for a spruce beere as brewed by Captain Cook on the Endeavour - .....

...As u r the "Endeavour Brewing Company" brewing a batch of this might be quite appropriate....

:super:


----------



## Snow (16/2/05)

Andrew,

best of luck mate. You are realising a dream that many people on this forum harbour, so it's great to see someone with quality craftbrewing ideals force them on to the general populace! I'm sure it will be a success and hope the Council give you next to no trouble in your applications. Personally, I'm looking foward to telling all my friends...."this guy I know - he owns a brewery!"  . 

I hope all card carrying AHB members can pop buy and get a free bucket of yeast on brewdays!  

All the best - look forward to sampling some product in the future.

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Backlane Brewery (16/2/05)

> Cheers - Snow



Yeah, what he said. Good luck with it- keep us all posted.


----------



## SteveSA (16/2/05)

GMK said:


> F) I'm EXITED!!!!



So you've been "outed" have you Kenny?  

Andrew,

This is exciting news and I wish you every success. I've spent a fair of time around the area in my time and think a micro would be the perfect reason to revisit more often. Not only that, SA has a serious shortage of quality micros  

While I'm sure the selection will be first rate, unfortunately, some micros have a habit of dulling their beers down so as not to scare off the general population with things they're not used to (flavour, character, freshness) but we as homebrewers have come to expect.

Let us all hope your venture is viable enough for you to have a couple of "special" brews available. The type that may have the megaswillers backing away from the bar in fear but will have the homebrewing fraternity climbing over whoever is in their way to get a taste.  

Whatever the case, I'm looking forward to checking it out.

All the best,
Steve


----------



## wee stu (16/2/05)

SteveSA said:


> a micro would be the perfect reason to revisit more often.
> I'm looking forward to checking it out.



Once it is up an running it sounds the perfect excuse for a few Adelaide all grainers to flocculate together, hiring a _mini_ bus to get there of course :beer: 

Looking forward to the day, may it be soon in coming


----------



## Andrew (16/2/05)

Once again, thank you for your support and encouragemen!

Boots, I think the 'mystery brewer' has his hands so full at the moment he can't spare one to wave in the air...

Doc, recipes are the fun part, its what we have been working on while the paperwork does its thing. The aim is for 4 beers for the Steam Exchange image as the mainstay of the range, possibly based on a Kolsche style, Pale Ale, a Dark'ish Ale (Hobgoblin meets Old Peculiar), through to a porter, with specialty/festival/seasonal beers as needed.
And under the Encounter Bay logo, something for the surfies in summer after a long day at the beach. That's the theory anyway...

Steve, its the fine line, eh? To be bland enough to be commercially viable yet please us lot with more developed palettes is the tricky bit.
Rest assured the brewer won't be excessively pressurised by the bean-counter.nIt's important to be able to be proud of what you produce. Rest assured I'm sure we will cop it in the neck here if we appear to stray too far the other way!

Snow, the council has been brilliant. They are 100% behind us, could not ask for better. They really want to see the Wharf area develop into something special. The council has bent over backwards to help us so far, its the state level red tape that makes life 'interesting'.

Wee Stu, a Mini-bus of home-brewers pulling up at the doorstep? Now that's just plain scary!

Cheers!


----------



## Batz (16/2/05)

Next to the shed there was a large unloading platform , once it had a crane on it , that would make a great outside area , bit of shade perhaps

Batz


----------



## dane (16/2/05)

Goat said:


> Great stuff - good luck with it Andrew. And yes - keep us posted on the your progress....
> 
> ( can Dane set up a Blog & Webcam for it on AHB ? )
> [post="45228"][/post]​



I'd be happy to look at making a AHB section where people could document projects. There are blogging that intergrate pretty well into the forum software.

Andrew if you are interested, we could do a AHB Case Study Project, where you have access to post pics, info, updates etc and everyone can follow along.

Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## big d (16/2/05)

any guesses on who the mystery brewer will be.
bb
pedro
wortpig
goliath dave

mmmmmm i wonder.

jayse maybe

cheers
big d


----------



## Batz (16/2/05)

jayse maybe

Not yet I think

but 

Watch this space

Batz :beer:


----------



## Gulf Brewery (16/2/05)

big d said:


> any guesses on who the mystery brewer will be.
> bb
> pedro
> wortpig
> ...



It ain't Pedro, trust me


----------



## Linz (16/2/05)

Congrats Andrew on the set up...jealous as!!


Can I put $20 on the other piece of brew gear as the brewer.....chiller?!? :chug:


----------



## wee stu (17/2/05)

Who's the mystery brewer?

I think I have the answer, and although I know we tend to avoid cross words here, I'd hate to leave you all clueless, hence:

Harold's merit is initially challenged, finally - preceding a typical police, man!


----------



## SteveSA (17/2/05)

Stu that's obscure even for a scotsman


----------



## wee stu (17/2/05)

SteveSA said:


> Stu that's obscure even for a scotsman
> [post="45535"][/post]​



I think cryptic is the word  
and even if you work out my answer - I could still be wrong :lol:


----------



## Backlane Brewery (17/2/05)

jeez stu, i do the age cryptic every day...and i can't work it out.


----------



## Andrew (17/2/05)

Good one Stu!

Dane, thanks for the offer - very generous of you and typical of the camaraderie on this site. I know I have it on in the background whenever I am in my office.

Soon, we'll have our own website up and running which will detail the whole construction process, as well as an e-zine, supportes club, specials etc. The site will grow as we do.

On another interesting note, looking at the local council's meeting agenda posted on their website, it appears a chocolate factory may also be another business setting up close by in the wharf precinct.
My two major weaknesses....beer and chocolate. 
One double-choc stout coming right up!

Cheers.


----------



## GMK (17/2/05)

and a Captain Cook Endeavour Brew.....

I know who the Pro Brewer is - worked it last night on the chat and got confirmation before he sarpered.

Hopefully, one day a can be a brewers Assistant down there as opposed to a fermentation assistant up here in the barossa. :super: 

PS: does the Pro Brewer like using a Handfull of hops in the cask conditioned ales....


----------



## wee stu (17/2/05)

GMK said:


> I know who the Pro Brewer is - worked it last night on the chat and got confirmation before he sarpered.
> 
> [post="45593"][/post]​



Yes Ken, but did you understand the clue :blink:


----------



## Darren (17/2/05)

Who is it? PM will do


----------



## troppo (20/2/05)

congratulations andrew :beer: 
must be every homebrewers dream lol
if you could swing council approval to live on the premises would that make it australias largest home brew??  
now if i could only convince SWMBO that the trip to goolwa was her idea hmmmmmmm
cheers mate and bloody good news
troppo


----------



## big d (20/2/05)

well do tell ken  
or maybe if the unknown brewer posts/visits hear he/she would like to announce it here. :beer: 

cheers
big d


----------



## Gough (21/2/05)

Yeah, I've been sucked in, c'mon spill the beans someone the suspense is killing me! 

Shawn.


----------



## Jovial_Monk (21/2/05)

Ha. . .man?


----------



## GOLIATH (21/2/05)

Congratulations Andrew,

Thanks for the heads up a few weeks ago.

I hope and pray that the State Gov't isn't going to scupper you at the last minute. You should be copying this thread as part of your argument to them!

Let me know if there is anything you need.

Dave


----------



## Andrew (21/2/05)

Aaaaaah Patience, Grasshoppers!

All in good time!

PS Thanks Dave, will be up your side of town sometime in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## GMK (21/2/05)

Wee Stu

I did not get the clue....

The pro brewer is someone who lives - and until recently worked in SA...
He must be in-between jobs right now.

Now that should be enough - for those in the know - without completely spilling the beans.


----------



## Gulf Brewery (21/2/05)

GMK said:


> The pro brewer is someone who lives - and until recently worked in SA...



GMK
I think you should be quiet before your dig yourself into too big a hole...


----------



## MAH (21/2/05)

GMK said:


> The pro brewer is someone who lives - and until recently worked in SA...



My mum :lol: ! I know she just retired but I had no idea she was taking up the position as brewer. GMK thanks for keeping me up to date.

Cheers
MAh


----------



## bradmcm (21/2/05)

Wow! What a scoop! 
MAH's mum!
I believe everything I hear in chatrooms too!
I love competing in the Olympic Long Jump to Conclusions.
I heard something YOU didn't! Nyah Nyah Nyah Nyah.



Ooops. Sorry. I had a Barossa Brewer moment there....


----------



## GMK (21/2/05)

You guys are so funny - i have his permision so i dont have to keep quiet about his identity....

But i think it will be best from now on....


----------



## wee stu (21/2/05)

I think I know who it is - I finally worked out my cryptic clue!


----------



## Andrew (22/2/05)

Tell me tell me who it is!

I'm just dieing to find out!

The suspense is killing me!

Cheers...


----------



## big d (22/2/05)

probably wrong but my money is on wort pig :unsure:


----------



## Darren (22/2/05)

Wort Pig definately has his hands full at the moment!


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (22/2/05)

Darren said:


> Wort Pig definately has his hands full at the moment!
> [post="46339"][/post]​



And he will be brewing in and around old Victor huh?


----------



## wee stu (22/2/05)

"Harold's merit is initially challenged, finally - preceding a typical police, man!" (4,3)

my answer is wort pig too  

but, as I've always said, I could be wrong.


----------



## Boots (22/2/05)

After seeing the answer to WeeStu's cryptic clue i was able to work out the pig part, and just got Stu to explain to me how he arrived at wort ... I'll now be having a lie down ...... :blink: 

My head hurts


----------



## Jovial_Monk (25/2/05)

Boy oh boy I visited the Goolwa Wharf on Wednesday this week. Lots and lots of work need to be done to the Shed. It should be done but it won't be next week that the brewery is setting up!

Andrew, is the council going to replace the wooden floor with a cement lab?

Jovial Monk


----------



## nonicman (27/2/05)

Best of luck Andrew, look forward to sampling a few brews if you hit the bottle shops (SE QLD).


----------



## Andrew (1/3/05)

Thanks Jase!

Tom, I don't know about a cement lab, but we'll see what we can do about some sort of yeast lab! Got to culture the little buggers up somewhere....

Seriously though, the engineers have inspected the floor and it is solid, capable of taking the tonnage (as it has since 1911). The posts and beams can take it. It just needs TLC work for cosmetic purposes without losing its original character.

The important thing to remember is to not see what the average Joe would see, but what it could be instead. To do something special you need to use vision.
That's why the shed alone is getting several hundred thousand dollars spent on it.
That's why I said it would be nice to be operating by Christmas.
If it's worth doing, do it right the first time.

BTW if anyone wants to complain against this going ahead, you only have three more days to get it in writing to the DAC....


----------

